# Amplificador  ¿Que transistor usar?



## Jose Segovia (Jul 28, 2006)

Saludos amigos y amigas: Me llegó un amplificador de audio marca; Bohem Modelo; AL 120 . El cual no trajo los transistores de salida (usa dos) la he estudiado creo que usa transistores Mos Field Efect (mosfet) canal N ycanal P, encontré uno con las caracteristicas que creo cumpla los requirimientos el 2SK-790.(NTE 2394) pero no encuentro el complementario para hacer la pareja. Otra opción es cambiar los transistores por bipolar y los que creo que puedan trabajar bien son los; 2SC 5200 y 2SA 1943. (NTE 2328 y NTE 2329 respectivamente) pero no se si se puede hacer esto. Les agradecería su ayuda orientación o comentario al respecto,   Sin más 
                                                su amigo
                                                                SEGOVIA


----------



## Maná 87 (Jul 28, 2006)

hola jose lo q quieres hacer es factible lo unico q debes respetar es q ese bipolar disipe por lo menos un 15% mas q el mosfet si no es asi funcionara bien pero la temperatura incrementara muy rapidamente ya q la hiperbola de disipasion esta casi tangente con la recta de carga osea q tendras q poner un disipador termico mas grande o refrigeracion forzada y tambien debes respetar las tensiones de Vce y Vbe q estas en el equipo no sean mayores a las q puede soportar el transistor t lo dice alguien q ya lo hizo y m fue de 1000 pero en mi caso cambie unos IRFP240 Y 9240 por unos BDX66 Y 67 bueno colega t deseo la mayor suerte y q prosperes...

suerte!!!!
luego nos cuentas como t fue..


----------



## joga (Ago 2, 2006)

Hola yo nunca he intentado eso de cambiar mosfet por bipolar , pero si te puedo recomendar el mjl3281 y el complementario mjl1302 que son lo mejor que he conseguido aca en mexico (los fabrica motorola)ya que la gran mayoria de transistores de potencia que venden aqui son remarcados y se te queman a la primera estos numeros sustituyen a los transistores toshiba 2sc3281 y 2sa1302 que originalmente los fabricaba toshiba y al parecer ya no los fabrica lo mas raro de esto es que los sigues consiguiendo a montones pero no soportan ni el encendido del equipo, tambien te aconsejo que no confies mucho en los sustitutos nte ya que en el mejor de los casos te pueden fncionar pero el precio es hasta 3 veces mayor , checa el datasheet  de los que te he comentado y asi te daras una idea de si te sirven


----------



## djdannys2k1 (Jul 21, 2007)

hola amigo joga veo que eres de mexico
soy nuevo en este foro,sucede que lleve a reparar un qsc mx200a que me vendieron y esta quemado de los dos canales el tecnico me dice que tiene tronado 12 mjl1302a y 12 mjl3281
como en cuanto sera el precio de cada uno original? y como puedo identificar cuando el tecnico le puso originales o piratas? espero puedas ayudarme ya que la verdad el amplli me lo vendieron en 3000 pesos y si vale la pena repararlo? de antemano agradeceria tu respuestas joga.


----------

